# The Iron Man was completed.



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

The first Iron Man was completed. 

The next Iron Man changes a pose.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Outstanding painting (as usual!) on the first Iron Man, Yasutoshi.

Your second Iron Man...is what Marvel should have allowed it to look like from the beginning. Can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

VERY good! I just started on mine, and I hope to make it look as nice as yours!

Larry

:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great job Yasutoshi! I like how you repositioned the second one!
I wonder why Marvel won't allow such things like that?

MMM


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Very nice job, Yasutoshi! Would you mind telling us how you painted it? What type of paint, what color, what techniques you used? I would be very interested to hear it because I am still deciding how to paint mine.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Very nice paint work and I really like the new pose.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

You do excellent work my friend!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thank you,now everybody who thinks the details are soft or the pose is dull can shut up!This is what happens when a modeller actually builds a model!Great work.alex


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice work Yasutoshi!:thumbsup: Your un-altered Iron Man looks great too.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Very nice! Your posed model will be an exceptional work, I'm sure. You are very talented, Yasutoshi.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Great job Yasutoshi! I like how you repositioned the second one!
> I wonder why Marvel won't allow such things like that?
> 
> MMM


if you look arond at all the high end Ironman collectables,you can see why.alex


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I had a feeling Moebius' Iron Man could be repositioned.A step by step instruction on how to do it with pictures would be great.:thumbsup:


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Very nice work, clever use of existing parts. Why scratch build a base? Just turn it around! Yasutoshi, you've inspired a lot of us with your talent.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

OUTSTANDING! I've said this to Frank before, and your repositioned kit illustrates this; I think the neutral pose ultimately makes this kit EASIER to customize and will hopefully lead to more sales!
Tom


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Superb work! 

I love the repositioning job you did on the second one, too. 

Sean


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Bwain no more said:


> OUTSTANDING! I've said this to Frank before, and your repositioned kit illustrates this; I think the neutral pose ultimately makes this kit EASIER to customize and will hopefully lead to more sales!
> Tom


 Good point! I hadnt really thought about that. Yasutoshi shows us just how much the pose can be changed too.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

derric1968 said:


> Very nice job, Yasutoshi! Would you mind telling us how you painted it? What type of paint, what color, what techniques you used?


I'm also interested in your technique. Your first kit looks fabulous & I love the work you did so far with the second one.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everyone. 

I use a Mr. color mainly. An airbrush, a drybrush. I washing it with Tamiya enamel afterwards. 

Firstly I painted the whole in gold. 
I sprayed clear red next. 
I mixed a clear orange and clear yellow with gold and painted partially afterwards. 
Finally it is a figure for the place where eyes and the chest are white, a silver part, を coating. I washed it with German gray of the enamel. I stood back and kept German gray and wiped off the other parts. 

http://www.mr-hobby.com/itemlist/mrcolor.html

I'm sorry. 
Because English cannot talk, I may not go well.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

We understand you just fine.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

falcondesigns said:


> We understand you just fine.


Yep! No problems here, Yasutoshi - Thank you very much for posting your technique!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

That made sense to me. Thank you, Yasutoshi!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Yep, me too! No problems at all. :thumbsup:



Yasutoshi said:


> I mixed a clear orange and clear yellow with gold and painted partially afterwards.


I'm suprised by this technique. I would have never thought of doing this, but I can't argue with your results! Fantastic!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Great technique with outstanding results, *BRAVO!*


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

This is the type of building that would get me to buy a kit. Just seeing the beautiful paint work is enough for me to buy one. This coming from a car modeler. I haven't but one figure model but I think I am going to add Ironman to my next order.
Great work Yasutoshi!!
Chris


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I got my Iron Man kit last week ..Superduty455 this paint scheme is perfect for a car modeler!!! Gold base, different clears. May a super fine metalic or pearl in there ,it will be awesome!!. Go for it !!!.I got the Justanillusion repose and light kit on order for mine..Thank You Moebius You Guys ROCK!!!!!!! Oh Yasutoshi a most excellent build looking foward to see your 2nd Iron Man build up ...Thank You for shareing your talent with us ..Jeff


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Love it!! I haven't gotten to open my kit yet, now I REALLY can't wait to get to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you,every one

My second iron man is on the way 

I can almost start painting work.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice job on the repositioning!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you,hedorah59

My second iron man was completed. 

Impressions seem to be quite different just to change a pose.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I love the way you painted the base! Very nice overall, too! I knew it wouldn't be so hard to repose this kit.


----------



## Carlo Giovanni (Sep 23, 2005)

xsavoie said:


> I had a feeling Moebius' Iron Man could be repositioned.A step by step instruction on how to do it with pictures would be great.:thumbsup:


Yes, and Yasutoshi could explain to us.


----------



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

Was this painted with an airbrush?


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everyone. 

I use a Mr. color mainly. An airbrush, a drybrush. I washing it with Tamiya enamel afterwards.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Outstanding................


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Love IT!*

I can't wait to get started on mine! Thanks for the paint tips!!:wave:


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

HEY Yasutoshi GREAT JOB!!!!! i am currently going to get started on my ironman and was thinking of doing a pse like yours but man yours looks awesome !!!!!!!!! i agree with the other guys if you can post step by step pics on repositioning the figure and what piants did you use to paint him also one quick note if you plan on lighting him up get the jai lighting kit that will rock !!!!!!!!! i know im going to do that . 

Robert (sprayray)


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

HEY Yasutoshi once again super job let us know what you going to do next .

Robert (sprayray)


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Great repose Yasutoshi! :thumbsup: Thanks for the paint tips. It's really  to see how diverse each modellers take on this kit is. 

It also shows how well this kit was engineered. Great job Moebius, Frank, Dave and everyone else involved.

This thread needs to up on page one with the others.

RK


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everyone.:wave:

I did a custom of the head of the Iron Man newly.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

very nice!!
did you light the chest or is that paint?


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Beautiful work love the custom head did you scultped again Beautiful work Yatuoshi !


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent paint job on both kits Yasutoshi! :thumbsup: Great customizing work on the second kit, the new pose really adds to the piece!


----------



## SMA (Nov 30, 2008)

Beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## Jhawk19 (Jul 27, 2009)

modelgeek said:


> I got the Justanillusion repose and light kit on order for mine..Thank You Moebius You Guys ROCK!!!!!!! Oh Yasutoshi a most excellent build looking foward to see your 2nd Iron Man build up ...Thank You for shareing your talent with us ..Jeff


There are many sites that I've found to purchase the MkII and MkIII suits, but where can I get a light kit  and what is the JustAnIllusion repose kit and where can I get one ?


----------



## yort007 (Feb 20, 2009)

Voodoofx.com for the lighting kit. Do a google search for the repose unit I saw a link for it on here awhile ago but can't remeber what thread it was on


----------



## Jhawk19 (Jul 27, 2009)

yort007 said:


> Voodoofx.com for the lighting kit. Do a google search for the repose unit I saw a link for it on here awhile ago but can't remeber what thread it was on



Don't go there...just don't. :drunk:

Get your own LEDs and forget about repose...no such thing exists anymore. Don't ask...


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Yasutoshi said:


> My second iron man was completed.
> Impressions seem to be quite different just to change a pose.


Very COOL repose of the kit!!!!:thumbsup:

I really like your remake of the base!!! Excellent work!!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

If anyone wants to examine Yasutoshi's paint work, I will have an Iron Man he painted at the IPMS show in Columbus. Stop by and take a look, it's very nice!!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

By demanding a static pose, Marvel allowed creative modelers to come up with their own dynamic poses. Whether they intended to or not, I think they did us all a favor.


----------

